# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  بصير اسحب واضيف عن طريق النت ؟؟؟

## الاء

مرحباااا

هلا بصير بكرا اسحب واضيف عن طريق النت  او لازم بلكليه  ؟؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

حسب علمي بصير عن طريق النت

----------


## الاء

بس النت مو جوا الكليه من منطقه غير بسير

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

بتوقع لازم يفتحو التسجيل من داخل وخارج الكليه هاذ المفروض

----------


## الاء

هاد المفروض


بس ابسر عنهم  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صحيح يكره السحب والاضافة  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

السحب والاضافه اليوم للخريجين

----------


## الاء

لا انا سحبت وضفت اليوم 

اليوم للخرجين والرابعه والتالته

----------


## The Gentle Man

ممكن 
على كل حال الحمد لله على السلامه

----------

